# Building better habits for old age



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

So I got to thinking about old age, what will I do to stay busy when I can't ride as much or as hard?

I already build stuff, I'm pretty handy with wood and metal, I can fix and repair pretty much anything I put my mind to, at a certain point I will have built enough stuff to fill my house, and I will have remodeled everything that needs it.

So I got to thinking about starting new hobbies. I already read a ton, I'm not much for playing games, I already cook and clean, and I'm really skilled at annoying my wife 

When I was riding last weekend, I was rolling my way down into the car and I heard a "concert", it turned out to be a bunch pf folks playing Alp Horns.










I started thinking, hey, I could do that! 

Sure, but an Alp Horn is $$$ and I'm not a horn player per se... except now I'm thinking why don't I learn to play a horn?

I played a clarinet as a youth, my kids played the French horn and the Sax, so I kinda know what brass and woodwind sound like and how they are played.

First step: Figure out what sound am I looking for and what instrument will be the easiest to play for a novice?

I looked at all sorts of instruments, decided to focus on brass, something smaller and portable, not too expensive ...

Second step: buy a bugle 

It's on the way from ScoutBugles.com


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I thought you were going to say you were going to make an Alp horn. Disappointed. 

Back in my 20's, my roommate got into trying to make and play a didgeridoo. He made several. By the time we all moved out, the 3 of us had gotten pretty good at it.

As a side note, I feel bad for your wife and neighbors. We had a 12 yo next door, trying to learn the trumpet for a year. He was terrible.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

d365 said:


> I thought you were going to say you were going to make an Alp horn. Disappointed.
> 
> Back in my 20's, my roommate got into trying to make and play a didgeridoo. He made several. By the time we all moved out, the 3 of us had gotten pretty good at it.
> 
> As a side note, I feel bad for your wife and neighbors. We had a 12 yo next door, trying to learn the trumpet for a year. He was terrible.


Oh yeah, I started looking at Alp Horns ($1500 to 10k, but I'm gonna see where the bugle leads and go from there. It's learning the embouchure that'll make me or break me, from there I can work my way toward a fancier instrument.

Fortunately we have ten acres in the desert backing up to BLM, so I can play whenever I feel the call


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Try a Didgeridoo for a change of scenery. They are very relaxing to play once you get the hang of it. The sound also freaks out your neighbors if you want to. Much cheaper than an Alp Horn.


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

I played a french horn as a kid. That embrochure takes training, don't let anyone tell you otherwise. You wouldn't believe how much lip muscle it takes. OK, maybe you would, since you played clarinet.


----------



## mrpizza (Jun 2, 2013)

Those look like some huge bowls to smoke


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey, if the bugle works out, it's an easy step up to a trumpet or flugelhorn so you play the rest of the scale.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Horns require strong, flexible lips. Taut, crusty old guy lips will be challenged.

Stick with the didgeridoo: you can put half your face into one of those.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll stick with my drums. Full-body workout!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Wind instruments are the youth fountain









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

fredcook said:


> Hey, if the bugle works out, it's an easy step up to a trumpet or flugelhorn so you play the rest of the scale.


That's the plan, I'm patient, thirty day challenge is to play a little each day through the new year, build up my lips, then see what I can do, might take a lesson or two ...


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

When you're choosing a hobby you need to think long term. Like if you get into mtb'ing, you'll first get an entry level bike but soon realize you need a $5k fs rig. Then you need a fat bike. And a gravel bike, and then a backup fs. Then you need to justify all of these expenses to the significant other. With bikes, you can kinda hide them in the garage, and if you buy all black bikes, they kinds blend in together. For that reason alone, I'm going to avoid alp horns.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Scott O said:


> When you're choosing a hobby you need to think long term. Like if you get into mtb'ing, you'll first get an entry level bike but soon realize you need a $5k fs rig. Then you need a fat bike. And a gravel bike, and then a backup fs. Then you need to justify all of these expenses to the significant other. With bikes, you can kinda hide them in the garage, and if you buy all black bikes, they kinds blend in together. For that reason alone, I'm going to avoid alp horns.


Yeah, an Alp would be really hard to hide, both physically and financially.

I could totally get away with a Trombone 

On the bike side of things, my wife knows exactly what's in the garage  n = 3


----------



## goyo46 (Feb 19, 2010)

Pick up your kid's sax, it practically plays itself. It will play if you hold it in front of an open window. Seriously, get a few lessons, and jam. The ireal pro app on your phone will get you started jamming. Super easy and fun, and good for your wind. Forget brass, and the other woodwinds, too much work. Piano, guitar, most string instruments, too much work to get competent. Ukelele can also be fun and easy if you like to sing. Digeridoo gets boring pretty quick, unless you're stoned.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Nurse Ben said:


> ...On the bike side of things, my wife knows exactly what's in the garage  n = 3


Same here. The black bike, but n>27


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

After what me and my body have been through in the past 5 years, especially the last 2, I'm worried about breathing. My wind instrument is a harmonica.


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> I could totally get away with a Trombone


Don't make me break out the trombone jokes...


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

No one has mentioned bagpipes? If you want to make noise and play poorly, I cant think of a better instrument.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Rev Bubba said:


> No one has mentioned bagpipes? If you want to make noise and play poorly, I cant think of a better instrument.


Too hard and finicky, I like the idea, but that’s beyond me desire right now.

Mostly I wanted something that doesn’t require too much finger work. I’ve broken all my fingers on both hands, on the right hand twice, thumb injuries and wrist injuries, so they just don’t work well any more.

But air, I get that in spades!

I considered taking singing lessons 🤣


----------



## Stanceslao (Nov 5, 2021)

Well, you mentioned you can build anything, why not keep busy with building an alp horn made of PVC pipes ?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Stanceslao said:


> Well, you mentioned you can build anything, why not keep busy with building an alp horn made of PVC pipes ?


Ohhh, how awful!

I could see making one from wood, but since I’m still fully employed I’m thinking my time would be better spent doing other things like riding my bike 😊

This project is more about learning a new skill, something that I can play with and perhaps practice at night versus reading and playing on the internet. I’m constantly building things, finding new construction projects is not what I need.

Today’s project: building livestock barriers for my trails:










I have this vision of my ninety year old self playing taps at 6am on a Sunday morning, much to the chagrin of my neighbors 😆


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> So I got to thinking about old age, what will I do to stay busy when I can't ride as much or as hard?
> 
> I already build stuff, I'm pretty handy with wood and metal, I can fix and repair pretty much anything I put my mind to, at a certain point I will have built enough stuff to fill my house, and I will have remodeled everything that needs it.
> 
> ...


You could buy a new bike every couple of months and relay the justifications until the next replacement comes in. Oh, wait... 🤓

Electric guitar with a Rockman headphone amp so you don't inflict noise on others. And you can practice without the amp, also without being that guy. Or sound like you're hoping a marching band or New Orleans funeral will show up. Electric is about as hard on fingers as a keyboard, so you should be fine.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> Too hard and finicky, I like the idea, but that’s beyond me desire right now.
> 
> Mostly I wanted something that doesn’t require too much finger work. I’ve broken all my fingers on both hands, on the right hand twice, thumb injuries and wrist injuries, so they just don’t work well any more.
> 
> ...


A ukulele only has 4 stings, is light and cheap but I understand your finger problem. 

I just threw out the bagpipes because they deserve to be mentioned whenever odd instruments are talked about. I love the sound (or wail) they make but have no desire to play anything more then my various guitars of which I have too many that I now play too poorly.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

My dad almost up to day, i guess weeks, he died played shakuhachi. Earlier in life he was fairly accomplished with conventional flute, then took up shakuhachi, completely self taught. He became pretty darn good, one of my regrets is never recording him. His daily routine was to go to park by beach, go for a walk, play shakuhachi, get lunch. His mind was perfectly sharp and body in good condition until the end where bilestones and the complications from surgery led to pneumonia which did him in.
Shakuhachi super easy to carry, play anywhere. Only thing is it requires finger dexterity as the instrument itself is mechanically so simple it requires subtle movements and control to acheive sounds. He even made some himself.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> Fortunately we have ten acres in the desert backing up to BLM, so I can play whenever I feel the call


That's good, because 2 acres wasn't enough.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I played drums and piano/ keyboards in bands for years. As my kids got into school I pretty much mothballed all my equipment. I occasionally play our piano and my sons drums, but it's usually 10 min. every couple of months if even that. That's a very rusty 10 minutes My old band mates still play and share song files. I figure I can get back into it when I can't do as many physically challenging (fun) stuff.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I’m playing every day, working on my embouchure, trying not to hurt myself, so ten minutes twice daily, I can hold individual notes, but I’m struggling with high and low notes, still early in the game, might get a lesson once I develop some bad habits 😆


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Nurse Ben said:


> I’m playing every day, working on my embouchure, trying not to hurt myself, so ten minutes twice daily, I can hold individual notes, but I’m struggling with high and low notes, still early in the game, might get a lesson once I develop some bad habits 😆


Once you get your lips used to the exercise of playing, try out different mouthpieces. One of the best changes I made was to go from a Bach (pretty standard) to a Schilke mouthpiece. For me, it was the key to getting good at the octave above the staff and increasing range overall. It was also more comfortable playing long days than a Bach. I met Maynard Ferguson many years ago, and it was he that suggested mouthpiece selection for extending range. At that time he was using a Schilke, although it was a custom design. At an impressionable college age, I just had to get a Schilke. 

Man, all this horn talk makes me want to get out the old trumpet. I still have an original (pre mass production) Doc Severinsen I picked up in the 70's. Absolutely awesome sound. Nickle/Silver plated, which creates a great crisp bright tone and has a cool darker finish. Gee thanks *Nurse Ben*, now I have to (re)start _another _hobby.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

fredcook said:


> Once you get your lips used to the exercise of playing, try out different mouthpieces. One of the best changes I made was to go from a Bach (pretty standard) to a Schilke mouthpiece. For me, it was the key to getting good at the octave above the staff and increasing range overall. It was also more comfortable playing long days than a Bach. I met Maynard Ferguson many years ago, and it was he that suggested mouthpiece selection for extending range. At that time he was using a Schilke, although it was a custom design. At an impressionable college age, I just had to get a Schilke.
> 
> Man, all this horn talk makes me want to get out the old trumpet. I still have an original (pre mass production) Doc Severinsen I picked up in the 70's. Absolutely awesome sound. Nickle/Silver plated, which creates a great crisp bright tone and has a cool darker finish. Gee thanks *Nurse Ben*, now I have to (re)start _another _hobby.


My son was in a Drum & Bugle Corp a few years ago that travelled around the country. We watched him perform at the Rose Bowl. I was blown away at the talent the kids have these days. All the drum corps had at least 3 or 4 kids who could play in the upper register like Maynard! One girl plays this scream horn while running up a ramp and doing a back flip........ OMG! So I guess to make it on the horn line these days you have to not only play scream trumpet, but you have to be a gymnast too. They are all like Cirque de Soleil shows / drum corp now.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

Been playing fingerstyle guitar for 54 years. I suspect my fingers will give out before I need to stop riding my sure-footed fat bike. I see the guitars being sold off in a progression starting with the classical, then the twelve string, then the resonator, followed by the steel six string, and reserving one electric low-action guitar for my trip to the assisted living if I live that long.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Xylx said:


> Been playing fingerstyle guitar for 54 years. I suspect my fingers will give out before I need to stop riding my sure-footed fat bike. I see the guitars being sold off in a progression starting with the classical, then the twelve string, then the resonator, followed by the steel six string, and reserving one electric low-action guitar for my trip to the assisted living if I live that long.


I guess no Marshall half stacks in the old folks home?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

fredcook said:


> Once you get your lips used to the exercise of playing, try out different mouthpieces. One of the best changes I made was to go from a Bach (pretty standard) to a Schilke mouthpiece. For me, it was the key to getting good at the octave above the staff and increasing range overall. It was also more comfortable playing long days than a Bach. I met Maynard Ferguson many years ago, and it was he that suggested mouthpiece selection for extending range. At that time he was using a Schilke, although it was a custom design. At an impressionable college age, I just had to get a Schilke.
> 
> Man, all this horn talk makes me want to get out the old trumpet. I still have an original (pre mass production) Doc Severinsen I picked up in the 70's. Absolutely awesome sound. Nickle/Silver plated, which creates a great crisp bright tone and has a cool darker finish. Gee thanks *Nurse Ben*, now I have to (re)start _another _hobby.


I'm getting there gradually, the lip development is coming along, it makes my jaws and mouth muscle hurt, but I recover quicker after a week of playing. Now practicing twice daily, still find it hard to go up the scale, esp hitting the high note, which requires tighter lips and fast air flow.

If I can get this thing down, then I'll move onto a proper horn ... maybe a trumpet though I'd prefer a deeper sound, Coronet or flugelhorn.


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

Xylx said:


> Been playing fingerstyle guitar for 54 years. I suspect my fingers will give out before I need to stop riding my sure-footed fat bike. I see the guitars being sold off in a progression starting with the classical, then the twelve string, then the resonator, followed by the steel six string, and reserving one electric low-action guitar for my trip to the assisted living if I live that long.


Started guitar in 1962. I got a chemical exposure that made my fingertips fall off during "flare ups" which cost me a couple years and put a chisel through my hand that cost me a couple more, but back to it. A year ago I added a mandolin, now in the band I'm in I play probably 60% mando. I use my nylon and archtop for fingerstyle jazz. I've given a lot of my guitars to my lucky son (1967 Gibson SG Melody Maker wired with 1967 Les Paul PUs being the prize) and paired it down to just a couple, but I would say keep playing for as long as possible, even if you switch instruments. Nothing better for our aging minds than working on sight reading, memorizing new songs, etc. Keeps us young. But no disco....


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Nurse Ben said:


> I'm getting there gradually, the lip development is coming along, it makes my jaws and mouth muscle hurt, but I recover quicker after a week of playing. Now practicing twice daily, still find it hard to go up the scale, esp hitting the high note, which requires tighter lips and fast air flow.
> 
> If I can get this thing down, then I'll move onto a proper horn ... maybe a trumpet though I'd prefer a deeper sound, Coronet or flugelhorn.


Flugelhorns have a cool mellow sound. I didn't give them much notice until Mangione hit the charts years ago.


----------

